# a fab book about goats in Bristol!



## Louloubelle (Apr 20, 2006)

I collect children's books and found a fantastic one today!

It's called The Kids Next Door by Ian Menter with photos by Will Guy
Hamish Hamilton 1985

It's a really simple kids book about a Jamaican guy who keeps goats and lets the children play with them and 2 of the goats have kids.

The deputy head from the school comes round with different kids to they can feel the pregant goats tunmmies and then later see the kids.

It teaches kids some of the basic facts of life in a really sweet way. 

The children in the book are from St Barnabus Primary Schoil, Mostpellier, Bristol.

I've never been to Bristol but this charming book has a real feeling of being 'a local book for local people'.

I love things like this 

Just wanted to share that with you really and also I just wondered if anyone remembers it from when they were little?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 20, 2006)

Cool.   

Don't remember that book, but I know someone in St. Pauls / Montpelier who used to keep a goat till I think about 15yrs ago. He used to take it all round St. Pauls / Montpelier, trimming people's Ivy and grazing the scraps of common land.

(not the same person, as he's white and not jamaican).

You can, in theory, still graze / sheep, etc goats on any common land, but try doing it in practice nowadays and the police will harass you continuously till you stop it, and start being a good 'normal' dependent and caged in citizen again.


----------



## Louloubelle (Apr 20, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Don't remember that book, but I know someone in St. Pauls / Montpelier who used to keep a goat till I think about 15yrs ago. He used to take it all round St. Pauls / Montpelier, trimming people's Ivy and grazing the scraps of common land.
> 
> You can, in theory, still graze / sheep, etc goats on any common land, but try doing it in practice nowadays and the police will harass you continuously till you stop it, and start being a good 'normal' dependent and caged in citizen again.




Oooh

I wonder if it's the same guy

This man is called Mr Williams and he used to keep goats in Jamaica

While i want to keep the book I'd love for Mr Williams or one of his children (who all appear in the book but will now be grown up) to have a copy if they don't have one.  The book is actually very scarce.  

edited as I've just seen your edit

Well if anyone knows Mr Williams and wants to be in on a JR Hartley type book reunion thingy just let me know.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 20, 2006)

Not the same guy sorry, I did an edit on my original above, but you must have been typing just as I edited it. The guy I know isn't called Mr Williams either.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 20, 2006)

I've now seen your edit about my edit.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 20, 2006)

<Edited.>


----------



## Natz (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi Louloubelle
I know this message is over 11 years old but I don't suppose you still have the book, or know where I could buy it. I'm in it and have been looking for a copy to show my children.
Thanks


----------



## Natz (Jun 28, 2017)

It's ok I've found it on Amazon.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2017)

Excellent first post
Excellent bump
Excellent self-resolving follow-up

Overall a storming *9/10*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2017)

And a 2.5 Likes-to-posts ratio is not to be sniffed at either!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> And a 2.5 Likes-to-posts ratio is not to be sniffed at either!


Now a full-on four! BANGING it out the park there!


----------

